
Elon Musk’s Twitter Account: ‘Am Considering Taking Tesla Private at $420’ - dcgudeman
https://www.wsj.com/articles/elon-musks-twitter-account-am-considering-taking-tesla-private-at-420-1533661152
======
jackallis
How is this legal to just say anything to pump up the stock price?

~~~
woodman
Sure, so long as he isn't misleading shareholders - and that generally
requires fraudulent filings. I'd say that he is much safer pumping the stock
than he was, almost exactly a year ago, when he very publicly stated that he
thought the stock was overvalued.

------
matdehaast
Can anyone explain to me why having a predetermined higher price would be a
trigger to make the company private? Surely the lower the better as you are
essentially getting the same asset, “Tesla”, for the capital used to make it
private.

~~~
TheCoelacanth
To buy an entire company, you always need to pay a premium over the current
market cap. The market price is lower than any existing shareholder is willing
to sell for because if they were willing to sell for less than that price,
they would have already sold it. For some of the shareholders, the lowest
price they would be willing to sell for would be much higher than the market
price.

------
Leary
is this a 420 joke?

------
tlrobinson
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17709068](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17709068)

------
mvanbaak
Anyone has a link to a non-paywall version?

~~~
394549
Here you go: [http://archive.is/kY2pl](http://archive.is/kY2pl)

